# Sight reduction tables



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone know where you can find site reduction tables online, free? and not a site that does the calculations I need to take them with me.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

National Geospatial Intelligenca Agency Maritime Safety Information portal (wheew).

Main Page:
Maritime Safety Information

Choose publications on the left, then on the dropdown menu select "sight reduction tables for maritime navigation" then select the volume you want.

Sight reduction tables:
Maritime Safety Information

Also available free to download are Chart No.1 and American Practical Navigator "Bowditch" (among other publications). Both can be found in the same publications dropdown menu. DO NOT try to download each chapter individually there is a selection in the "download publication" area for the complete download of each. It doesn't stand out very easily, but look for something like this The American Practical Navigator (35 MB) just above the individual chapter download dropdown menu.

I know the site isn't user friendly, but if you spend some time with it, you'll find everything you need....FREE


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, and for sight reduction tables, you have to find the volume you want, select view, then choose the entire pub from the menu which will inlude individual chapters also.

It will look something like this:

Pub 229 - Volume 3 (5 MB) 
Front Cover/Interpolation Table 1 (33 KB) 
Interpolation Table 2 (15 KB) 
Introduction (583 KB) 
Table Title Page (5 KB) 
Tables: Part 1 (Pages 2-47) (596 KB) 
Part 2 (Pages 48-93) (658 KB) 
Part 3 (Pages 94-139) (664 KB) 
Part 4 (Pages 140-183) (630 KB) 
Part 5 (Pages 184-229) (597 KB) 
Part 6 (Pages 230-275) (659 KB) 
Part 7 (Pages 276-321) (666 KB) 
Part 8 (Pages 322-365) (634 KB) 
Interpolation Table 3 (15 KB) 
Interpolation Table 4 (16 KB) 


you can download the whole pub by selecting this one:
Pub 229 - Volume 3 (5 MB) 


The gov. sure knows how to make it easy!


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

I guess there is no way to download the Nautical Almanac for 2010 anywhere is there?


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Not that i know of. It is made with some data from Her Majestys Nautical Almanac, which maintains copywrite on the data it contributes. I think that is what keeps it from being made available free to US citizens. I think it costs about $40


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

You can get the NA paper version either from the UKHO or the US commercial version for a lot less.

2010 Nautical Almanac download - Best Software Downloads

2010 Nautical Almanac

Hope that helps.


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

awesome thanks Cappy!


----------

